# Norwegian: Feel free to do something



## jm88

Hei,

Jeg tenker på hva "Feel free to do something" overstettes på norsk? For example, feel free to contact me.


----------



## basslop

Kan ikke komme på at det har neon direkte oversettelse til norsk. Hva med "Bare kontakt meg/Du må bare kontakte meg"?


----------



## jm88

Takk, Basslop!


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Basslops forslag er nok det mest vanlige, men det finnes også varianter som:
"Du må gjerne ta kontakt med meg/oss"
"Hvis du har lyst, ta kontakt med meg/oss"
"Ta kontakt med meg når du vil"


----------



## JohanIII

I mer formella sammanhang brukar det heta "Don't hesitate to contact...", vad nu det skulle heta på norska.


----------



## jm88

Takk skal dere ha! Ja, JohanIII. Jeg vil gjerne vite hva "Don't hesitate to contact..." oversettes på norsk og.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Jeg tok en raskt nettsøk, og gikk også gjennom mine egne papirer. En mulig mer 'formell' måte jeg fant, er nettopp å bruke en variant av "ta gjerne kontakt med meg/oss", men hvis andre vet om andre muligheter kan jeg selv godt tenke meg å høre om dem.


----------



## henbjo

Jeg har flere ganger vært borti "Ikke nøl med å ta kontakt ..." i sammenhenger som godt kan anses som formelle, uten at tonen har vært utpreget formell av den grunn.


----------



## jm88

Takk skal dere ha!


----------

